# chain link fencing??



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi, does anyone have experience with, or know about how goats respond to chain link fence? I'm especially interested to know if goats with horns tend to get their horns through or stuck in this type of fence? My thoughts are that the holes are so small that they wouldn't really have a tendency to stick their horns through the holes or get them stuck. Compared to cattle panels or "field fence" which have holes large enough where they could stick their head and horns through and then their horns get stuck and they can't pull their head back out. 

thanks


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I think it would be fine but quite expensive.

I like the goat panels. 16 feet long, 48inches high, and 4in holes. Babies can still stick their heads through but adults can't.

It's more expensive than the cattle panels since there is more wire to make the smaller spaces but it's worth it for me.

I don't think anything would get stuck in chain link but I've never used it for goats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a section of my fence that ties into my dog cage which is chain link. No one has ever got anything stuck BUT they love running on that part and have totally destroyed it. Maybe if it was rolls of chin link and not the panels it would have been better I'm not sure but as mentioned it's expensive so I wouldn't chance it and would pass........unless you have some just laying out there or can get it for free lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I love my chain link, easy to work with, makes a nice seamless fence, and easy to move when needed. The most expensive part of it is all the little do-dads and expensive metal posts. I don't use these :lol: Mine is run on a good solid t-post structure with wedge-loc corners and proper bracing techniques. 

That is the most important part of using chain link, making the best and squarest support structure you can for it. Don't skimp on the tensioner wire that is intended to run top and bottom with the fence fabric hog ringed tightly to it. Without this wire the goats can crawl under the fabric in a hurry.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I have about 400-500 yards of 6' chain link fencing. I have never had a goat get stuck in it. They like to rub on it when they are shedding and it stretches it out between poles. My buck loves to fight it because he thinks it is fighting back. 

If they can find a way underneath it, they will unravel it. If they are tall enough to get to the top, they will unravel it. I have only had problems with my buck because he likes to test fences.


----------



## SLIMBOB (Aug 26, 2016)

It is what my goats have been in for 3 years. I love it. It is the prefab panels, 7x10' sections I think, so modular. Never a single problem. They cant get over, under or thru it. Completely dog/coyote proof as well. Ours are 4H show wethers so no horns, but a few nanny kids have had horns. Never an issue. It is a bit pricey, but worth it to me. I can pick it up and move the entire pen if needed and its easy to modify by adding a few more panels and gates if needed.


----------

